# Hymer dinette bed query



## DiscoStew (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello all, I am a clasic VW man but my Splitty is just too small with two kids so I have just bougt a 1989 Hymer B564. It needs a bit of TLC and one or two bits are missing but I like a challenge!

Anyway, I'm not sure how to make up the dinette bed. I can see that you use the table between the seats but that only gives you quite a narrow bed. There are some pull-out tubular steel bits at the side of the seat units. I'm guessing something should go there, but what?

Any info or pictures would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

on my old hymer camp 65 the backrest from the long settee had a hard wooden board in it and it fitted exactly where the metal slides pulled out.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

DiscoStew

Sideways is right - exactly the same on our 1998 544. It makes a larger double bed right across the van.

Joe & Denise


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Sideways knows his stuff - my 644 uses the back U shape settee bit in the dinette.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DiscoStew said:


> Hello all, I am a clasic VW man but my Splitty is just too small with two kids so I have just bougt a 1989 Hymer B564. It needs a bit of TLC and one or two bits are missing but I like a challenge!
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how to make up the dinette bed. I can see that you use the table between the seats but that only gives you quite a narrow bed. There are some pull-out tubular steel bits at the side of the seat units. I'm guessing something should go there, but what?
> 
> ...


On our Tramp, we have an extra upholstered long piece of cushion with a board backing. This sits on top of the extension tubes to make the bed wider..
During the day, it makes a backrest on our fixed bed, however we do not carry it as we only use our van as a 2 berth


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Stewart.

If your bed's anything like mine the dinette bed can be made up in one of two sizes. IE as a single the same width as the dinette or using the pull out supports to make a double. The bit you're missing is a long hard backed bolster that bridges the gap between the supports. The bolster is the full length of the bed & the same width as the supports will pull out. Mine came stored at the back of the fixed bed.

You could make one for not a lot of dosh if the smaller dinette bed's not big enough.

D.


----------



## DiscoStew (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for that everybody. Mine has two bench seats facing each other in the middle and no rear bed. 

I think my best bet will be to make one from ply wood and foam. With my set up there is nowhere obvious to keep it when not in use but I could always stick it on the cab bed.


----------

